# Wanted: 1960s Hi Lo Take Apart Bicycle With 16" Wheels, Western Flyer Or MTD



## Squiggle Dog (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a 1960s Hi Lo take apart bicycle as pictured below. These are badged MTD or Western Flyer and have 16" wheels on them. I used to have a black one when I was a kid and regret selling it. 

Ideally, I want the Western Flyer version in black, and as complete as possible (including basket). It should have the seat rail and 2-speed kickback hub. I am willing to have it restored if rough.

I just missed out on a new-in-box one with all paperwork for $125. I typically see these for sale for between $50-$100. Most are missing the basket, which I want. Let me know what you have. Thanks!


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm still looking for a bicycle like in the picture above. Seeing what's out there.


----------



## klunk! (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's one I had in storage.  Even has an Arizona License plate for ya!  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow. That's what I am looking for. It looks like the frame broke and was brazed at the seat post tube. That's interesting that it has a Sachs 2-speed instead of a Bendix 2-speed hub. It looks like I would need to hunt down a chainguard for it. What do you want for it?


----------



## klunk! (Dec 6, 2015)

Sent you a PM.  Thanks


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Dec 8, 2015)

I responded to the PM. I'm a bit concerned about the repair job that was done on the frame and a few missing parts, so I'm pondering it over. If I get this one, I would need a parts bike. So, if anyone else has one to offer, even if just for parts this one is missing, let me know.


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry I am not selling these 2 but I think they called it a Hi Lo was because of the 2 speed .The Firestone Vagabond had a single speed..........


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2015)

No, HI-lo is regarding the HI (adult rider)or lo (youngster) according to the ad I have. Bike grows with you...only need one cycle for life. My HI-lo is a single speed. which I may sell, but not for a paultry $100....
ps; does not show basket in my ad. may have been added cost or added later.


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2015)

WOuld hate to have one of these as a kid.lol I must have the rich kid version with the basket and 2 speed.lol


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Dec 10, 2015)

I have decided to purchase the one from klunk!. I also found another black one with spare parts on craigslist near a friend who picked it up for me as a Christmas present. So soon I will have one very nice Hi Lo!


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm still on the lookout for spare parts if anyone has them. Or if anyone else has a good complete one, maybe I'll start a collection.


----------



## mrg (Dec 16, 2015)

Those were built by Monark (or whatever conglomerate owned them by then), mine seemed to flex some in the frame.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Dec 16, 2015)

That's what I thought up until recently because of the sprocket design. But they were built by the Modern Tool & Die Company, which was known for lawnmowers and yard equipment and briefly went into production of bicycles. They are fascinating, but there is not much support on them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2017)

Still looking?
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mtd-hi-lo-16-take-apart-bike.103122/


----------



## Christopher (Jan 11, 2017)

There's one for sale in the Buy section:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mtd-hi-lo-16-take-apart-bike.103122/


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

